# How many miles to the gallon do u get



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just want to know how many miles can u go on on one tank the best i got that i can account for is 400 but don't know the mpg couse i didn't fill it but the best that i did that i logged was 349.2 miles on 8.624 gallons only down side is that my 5th gear is shot. So i only got 40.5 mpg.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Peh. Whadda ya mean _only_ 40.5 MPG? I'm guessing your using a stick shift, right? Mine is an automatic and gets 24-26 MPG city without A/C and 18-21 MPG city with A/C.

I get about 270-290 miles to a tank, although the gas gauge reads empty at 240 miles.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Interstate only- average 75-80mph 35 mpg
town/interstate combined. 22-24 mpg


----------



## pare_john (Jul 27, 2007)

mixed driving 35mpg Autotragic no AC


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah its a stick shift with no 5th no options


----------



## 91nissansentra (Oct 25, 2007)

My 91 sentra 1.6L local only 21mpg with AC.


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

I get about 38-40mpg on the highway, and around 30 around town. My car is auto with 193k miles on it.


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

(92 Sentra SE 5-speed) 31-32 average for my back-roads commute and occasional (ok, semi-frequent) beating on the car, 35-36 on highway trips going 85 with AC on. 37 was my best ever, a mostly highway no-AC tank. It doesn't compare to my buddy's 95 Geo Metro, but I've driven his car, and I'll gladly give up about 10 mpg for the 100x better car. No AC, no cruise and a shimmy over 70 mph... not my style.


----------



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

91 se-r, 140k, mixed driving, straight pipe, get only 20mpg


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

PILSNERIS said:


> 91 se-r, 140k, mixed driving, straight pipe, get only 20mpg


There has to be something wrong there. Hell, my AWD 300whp talon gets better mileage than that with around town driving and beating on it.


----------



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

It figures, not sure whats wrong with it. I dont even jam it around too hard. Maybe its cause of strait pipe?


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

PILSNERIS said:


> It figures, not sure whats wrong with it. I dont even jam it around too hard. Maybe its cause of strait pipe?


Just that alone will not hurt your gas mileage. If anything it should increase it since the engine can now work easier.


----------



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

1941Galant said:


> Just that alone will not hurt your gas mileage. If anything it should increase it since the engine can now work easier.


Any Ideas what could be wrong? I changed fuel filter, oil filter, spark plugs, wires, cleaned throttle body. Ran out of ideas


----------



## 1941Galant (Sep 27, 2006)

If I was getting that kind of mileage with my sentra, and I already did the stuff you mentioned I would probably be looking at the fuel injectors. You could always get a spare set and send them to Cruzin Performance and have them professionally cleaned. You are looking at $64 + shipping to have them cleaned and flowed.

I also went with a K&N filter on my car, but I couldn't tell you if, and how much it increased mileage, but something like that wouldn't be a bad idea either. Like the exhaust it helps the engine work easier, and you never have to get another one, which is appealing if you drive your car as much as I drive mine.


----------



## BishopLord (Nov 7, 2007)

I used to commute from Camp Pendleton to Sacramento, CA and the best mpg I got on the freeway was around 41 to 44 mpg. I estimated it from the time I filled up in Oceanside and again in Kettleman City.

City driving, I'm not sure. I would make it to 300 on the odometer before I was on fumes. My low fuel light would kick in around 225.


I have a 91 XE - 5 speed.


----------



## PILSNERIS (Oct 8, 2007)

1941Galant said:


> If I was getting that kind of mileage with my sentra, and I already did the stuff you mentioned I would probably be looking at the fuel injectors. You could always get a spare set and send them to Cruzin Performance and have them professionally cleaned. You are looking at $64 + shipping to have them cleaned and flowed.
> 
> Hey, once again thanks for all advices. Im going to clean the injectors, see if it makes difference. I got spare set of 370cc laying around, that are in good shape. What if I clean those and put them in, instead of stock SE-R ones. You think it would decrease MPG or cc size wouldnt affect that.?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I think you need to reprogram the ECU to accept 370cc injectors.


----------



## kcrick (Nov 12, 2007)

i get like 39 mpg, 5sp no ac


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

'92 Sentra E, 1.6, 4 speed, 226,000 miles and counting. Has been getting in the neighborhood of 38-41 mpg. 95% of my driving is on the highway, so don't really know what it would get city. It gets mid 30's with the A/C on running 70 mph. Have owned the car since August, the car has paid for itself already vs. driving my '95 GT Mustang everyday, so I plan to just drive the wheels off of it.


----------



## truckramrod (Dec 24, 2005)

I've gotten 42-43 mpg on a short 150 mile highway trip, a couple of 37-39 mpg trips, regular mixed driving is 30-35mpg. Ragging the shit out of it alot gets me about 20-22mpg. 
Thats with a fresh tuneup, hacked airbox, no cat and a cherry bomb glasspack.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

My engine used to make a loud moaning sound. I thought it was the alternator, but it still made that sound even after having it replaced. The sound grew louder and louder, and was later accompanied with a rattling sound at high RPMs.

I discovered that the sound was coming from the compressor this whole time. The A/C guy told me that the clutch barrings were shot. I don't have enough money to replace it, so I just took the belt off instead. Not only is the car silent, but the mileage has significantly increased.

My gauge used to read empty at 240 miles but my car could keep going for another 40 miles or so before it actually got empty (total 280 miles to a tank). Now, I've driven over 260 miles and its halfway through the last quarter tank; it hasn't even reached the "E" yet. I anticipate it'll read empty by 280 miles; add 40 to that and that's 320 miles to a tank of gas.

It's still slow, though.


----------



## rpickle (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi. Stock 1993 XE, A/T: I get ~ 26-30 in town and as much as 36 on the highway.

I think the car is great on gas. It has ~195000 miles. Only major problem was the injector that failed last summer.

Rick


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

TheBrownRobert said:


> My engine used to make a loud moaning sound. I thought it was the alternator, but it still made that sound even after having it replaced. The sound grew louder and louder, and was later accompanied with a rattling sound at high RPMs.
> 
> I discovered that the sound was coming from the compressor this whole time. The A/C guy told me that the clutch barrings were shot. I don't have enough money to replace it, so I just took the belt off instead. Not only is the car silent, but the mileage has significantly increased.
> 
> ...





Yeah man, i get around 245-260 on 1 tank (mostly city driving). its the 1.6 with headers and a Tenzo exhaust. Also has MSD box and some other minor performance parts as well. I drive like a granny now that Orlando Po-pos pull me over to just check my window tint.... Its got 142K miles and has a tiny oil leak too, not sure that affects mpg. 5 sp manual.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

dam i get 20 mpg with my turbo sentra b12 with a ga16de. and to top the cake i only use super cuz when i use regular my car starts to stall


----------



## Steelheart (Sep 7, 2005)

The recent post about going from an auto to a 4spd or 5spd got me thinking and decided to see what I could find for mileage posts.

I track every tank and I'm averaging 33+ mpg with mostly highway (65+ mph usually). Looks like I need that tune up worse than I thought.

Then again, my 95 Grand Cherokee (5.2L V8, full time 4wd) gets 16.5mpg overall so I'm still coming out ahead. Still love the Grand though.

By track every tank I mean that I record the mileage (I use the total mileage odometer number not the trip odometer number)), fuel used and the date every time I fill up. I always fill the tank to make things easier. All it takes is keeping a little notebook in which you can also track repairs and maintenance in.

Here's a couple more mileage related threads for everyone:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/105369-only-getting-20mpg-92-sentra.html
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/111881-how-many-miles-do-you.html
http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/107864-fuel-efficiency.html

The Search function is a good thing.

Steelheart


----------



## Steelheart (Sep 7, 2005)

Just an update. I've done a tune up (plugs, wires, cap and rotor) and ended up having the clutch replaced (it wasn't the cable) and I'm getting 39+ mpg depending on how I drive.

Put down as another who's going to drive it until it rusts apart! Then again, I upgraded Grand Cherokee's too so all my Sentra is for is daily driving.

Steelheart


----------



## TomMonger (Sep 18, 2007)

1993 Sentra SE, 5-speed manual, 85,500 miles...

New spark plugs and wires and 1 new injector.

41.5 mpg on my last highway trip (with air on).
26 mpg city (also with air).

When my one injector was dying, I was getting nearly 50 mpg. LOL Of course, the car had no power.

-Tom in Scranton, PA USA


----------



## ziapro1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I get about 30mpg lowest, and about 37mpg highest. This is combined city & hwy driving, to & from work with sometimes AC on. I have 94 Sentra XE 1.6 auto, 160k. On the other hand my wife's 2005 Sentra only gets about 25mpg.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

93 se 1.6 
Last 3 tanks went like this
filled 10.06 gallons in after going 376 miles.
10.58 gallons, went 300. Really was having fun, cold air and shifter went on in this tank.
9.8 gallons, 351 miles. SO prob could have gone 420 or more before had to put gas in.


----------



## inline 6 mustang (Aug 4, 2007)

recently got 38.5 mpg from our sentra at 70mph w/ac on full blast


----------



## DaveJones (Jul 12, 2008)

*93 NX 1600 5 speed*

Just got the car couple months ago has 176000 miles on it. Replace 1 fuel injector, plugs.... getting around 32-36 city/highway 40 mile round trip to work about 1/3 65-70 with windows down. I think its great mileage for a 93 model with 176k miles. Great little car.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I somehow managed to squeeze 130 miles out of less than 2.5 gallons of gas (54.8 MPG). Automatic, no A/C, windows rolled up, 60-65 MPH.


----------

